# We need a playmaker.



## Ruff Draft

Foye isn't cutting it for me, and Telfair isn't good enough.

How about a Foye for Conley Jr. swap? Mike is used to feeding the big man, and Foye is used to a guard heavy perimeter.


----------



## JuX

Telfair just had his first game coming out from the suspension. I guess it's best to wait and see him get used to it.

Too bad Foye just signed to a contract extension. Make it happen tonight, Foye, or this is going to be another worthless season.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I love the guy, but he's too inconsistent and slowly showing that he isn't what we need.


----------



## thaKEAF

Mayo? Teheehee :wink:


----------



## luther

JuX said:


> Make it happen tonight, Foye, or this is going to be another worthless season.


Ha. Make it happen in game five or the entire season is worthless? As for Telfair, playmaking is exactly what he has been doing. Two games, 17 assists, one turnover. Neither is ideal as an NBA point guard, which we knew coming in. So why be shocked or upset now? And Mayo wasn't going to be the answer this year, either, as his 1.8 apg, .61 A/TO ratio and 42% shooting demonstrate. It's a rebuilding job. We're through game 5 of season 2. It's going to be a while, especially if we don't get lucky in the lottery. Such is life. The way I see it, this team has played well enough to win 3 of its games. It'll get better than 1-4, but it's not going to be great regardless.


----------



## bruno34115




----------



## mediocre man

You guys should just hold onto the ones you draft. Roy and now Mayo. Both would have been great with Jefferson. Both together would be one of the best young back courts in the NBA


----------



## luther

I don't regret the Mayo trade one bit. Roy/Foye never made sense.


----------



## The Solution

I wish we didn't get rid of Mario Chalmers


----------



## Avalanche

Foye/Mayo back court would be great, and what the wolves could of had
further improves the grizzlies IMO, but possibly the best move as he doesnt look like hes going to be reaching any potential in minny


----------



## Redeemed

Telfair should be good enough for now, he's a decent player.


----------



## The Solution

Telfair is so raw, I love it. He could end up being like how Bynum was, sneaking up on everyone during one season. HOPEFULLY THIS SEASON AND LESS INJURIES.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I never understood the Roy/Foye swap. The Mayo/Love deal isnt so bad really.


----------



## Avalanche

wonder if talking to philly about miller for foye in some package would work, they need a point who can shoot, wolves need a vet playmaker


----------



## luther

btw, seven games in, Foye has 4 starts, 3 bench appearances. He gets about 1.5 more mpg as a starter. Starter: 8.3 ppg on 27.7% shooting, 3.8 rpg, 6 apg, 2 TO/G. Bench: 12.3 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.8 apg, 0.7 TO/g.


----------



## jokeaward

The only way Brandon Roy made more sense than Foye is if they kept Marcus Banks and/or knew Ricky Davis was toast, at which point the team sucks anyway.

Only the Danny Granger non-pick was truly a mistake. He fell right into our labs as a perfect match for KG and not overlapping Wally.


----------



## luther

I think drafting Roy as a PG would have made more sense than Foye as a PG.


----------



## Vermillion

The mistake wasn't trading Mayo for Love, but letting go of Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Zuca

Ruff Draft said:


> Foye isn't cutting it for me, and Telfair isn't good enough.
> 
> How about a Foye for Conley Jr. swap? Mike is used to feeding the big man, and Foye is used to a guard heavy perimeter.


Foye and McCants for Conley Jr. and Crittenton?


----------



## Mateo

fact is that we haven't drafted a borderline star player since Wally and he was only at that level for 2 or 3 seasons, tops, now he sucks. We always seem to pass on the sure-things and go after projects. Even though this year Love was supposed to be the sure thing and Mayo the project. Not that Love is bad, he's certainly better than rookie Foye and is quite efficient, but I'm just thinking that this team needs a lot more than a Nick Collison if we're going to the next level. We need him at least at the level Gugliotta used to be with us, and I'm just not sure that's ever going to happen. Mayo, however, is a future star.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Love showed plenty of game early on. It's just drained away. I always have this dirty thought in my head about building around Love and trading Jefferson for pieces. Big Al just takes too much away from the others, and our coach can't work around it.


----------



## moss_is_1

Foye has just been struggling with his shot, as has McCants. McCants is shooting somehting like 25% from three, and Foye has been really incosistent so far with his shot. Hopefully he'll play out of it. I think he will I have a lot of faith in him being our 2nd best player by far at the end of the year.


----------



## Zuca

Brian Cardinal to Hawks for Speedy Claxton


----------



## The Solution

Foye has been picking it up though hasn't he? I'm still cheering for the kid but I don't know about a Conley Jr swap.


----------



## KillWill

what is up w/ foye?


----------



## KillWill

AI anyone?


----------



## moss_is_1

KillWill said:


> AI anyone?



I'll pass on AI. Foye is starting to turn into our playmaker, his shot is still not falling but he's driving alot more and getting to the line alot the last 5-6 games. and Kevin love has been getting double doubles left and right lately..


----------



## Zuca

There's no need for AI, definitely.


----------



## Zuca

Telfair for Marcus Williams (who is in Don Nelson doghouse)?


----------



## pac4eva5

thaKEAF said:


> Mayo? Teheehee :wink:


thats pretty funny. the jefferson trade was genius if u think about it but every deal since has been horrid. mayo would have been real nice with al...


----------



## Smithian

OJ Mayo would have been a perfect complement to Al Jefferson.

Great job Kevin.


----------



## jman23

O.J. Mayo would have been great for you guys and it saddens me to see a team that had great potential if they drafted Mayo.


----------



## MemphisX

luther said:


> I don't regret the Mayo trade one bit. Roy/Foye never made sense.


:lol:


----------



## f22egl

Foye looked like a playmaker last night (i.e. draining a clutch 3 and blocking OJ Mayo on the other end in the final minute of the game)


----------

